# Kill51 in author file



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

If I want to sell a AB HR10-250 hard drive setup, is it possible to add the kill51 error program to the author file so that a newb can just put it in and go?
Anyway to make it run once then erase the entry?
Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds a bit fishy to me. I could be wrong, but it sounds like you are trying to make money by hacking drives and selling them. Its one thing to sell an old unit of yours, But you just want to ship a drive. If it was just hacking a drive for a friend you could tell them how to run it over the phone or even install the drive and set it up for them to take care of any problems. If you want to make a profit selling other peoples hard work, they might have a few choice words about that. So before I offer any advice I would like a bit more of a reason to offer the help. Why are you selling a hacked drive and why do you want to know what you asked.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

The kill51 is for different models using the same image. The HR10-250 is the only model that uses that software version, so the kill51 isn't necessary.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sure, it would be completely possible. I believe that dvrupgrade does this. However you would have to modify part of the script to get it to work in this manner and besides, if you open it up to modify it, you'd see this :

```
#Copyright 2003 AlphaWolf_HK
#Neither this file nor any derivative may be distributed anywhere outside of
#the forums located at [url]www.************.com[/url].
#
```
This doesn't apply to dvrupgrade since they licensed a bit of materials from AlphaWolf. Similar licenses also apply to most other hacks. So don't whore out other's work. Sell an unhacked drive, and let the purchaser hack it themselves or do a C&DE to clear the error 51 nag.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Finnstang said:


> The kill51 is for different models using the same image. The HR10-250 is the only model that uses that software version, so the kill51 isn't necessary.


It has nothing to do with software version, but rather a key set in MFS tying the software on that drive to the motherboard's crypto chip. It's necessary any time you take an image from one tivo to another.


----------



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds a bit fishy?
I have a two drive set up sitting around collecting dust. I bought a 750 GB when I thought my hard drives were failing. I now know it was the power supply.
I have no intentions of doing this on anything else. Just don't need it and it married to my HR10.
Oy, settle down JW.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You also said you wanted to sell the drives so that a newb could just drop it in and go, You could just as easy be pumping out zippered drives and selling them on ebay. If you just want to get rid of the drives because they are gathering dust and have to do some modification so that you just drop them in and go, why not put a stock system on it or reformat it and sell it empty? The reason it sounded fishy is because what you wanted to do can be used innocently on 1 drive or very slim ball like on 100 drives.


----------

